# Worried about seminars!!



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

My MA uni course starts in a week and I'm getting more and more anxious about it, mainly because each seminar lasts for *3 hours*!I'm worried I'll get cramps/D in the middle and have to leave, or my stomach will make noises, or I'll keep freaking out because I'm sat round a table with lots of people with hours left to get thru. Also, the only toilet in the department in a unisex 2-cubicle one that the tutors go in all the time to fill up their kettles at the sink!














At college I was quite talkative in seminars, but when I came to uni social anxiety disorder kicked in and I spent 3 years trying to hide silently in the corner. It got so bad I was drinking a shot of vodka before each one, though luckily they were only 50 minutes then!I guess I'll be needing alot of clonazepam


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

I think your first port of call would be to speak to the faculty support persons etc regarding your problem and see if any provisions can be made. For example lecturers could be video-taped so you wouldnt miss out on what was going on. Im sure some alternate toilet provision can be made. Though you would have to find out who as im not familiar with the structure of US universities.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm in the UK. But I'm way too embarassed to talk to my tutors/uni people about this. The only people who know about my IBS are my mum, best friend and boyfriend. And it took me 2 years to tell him!I need to find a drug or something that calms me down. Anxiety is my main trigger.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Sukie; I have left you a private message regarding this.mr_colt


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:I'm in the UK. But I'm way too embarassed to talk to my tutors/uni people about this. The only people who know about my IBS are my mum, best friend and boyfriend. And it took me 2 years to tell him!I need to find a drug or something that calms me down. Anxiety is my main trigger.


I seem to have the same symptoms but I can't really relate to this. As soon as I could see that IBS was going to harm my chances at Uni I spoke to the disabilities advisor, and she sorted me out with some help straight away. My friends all know about it. At the end of the day, you're ill and you probably will be for a long time. People will help you the best they can, so accept that help. You'd do the same if one of your friends had a chronic illness.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Mr.Colt, but how do I read private messages? I just got through my first seminar. I took clonazepam and propranalol beforehand, then an hour into the seminar I started freaking out so I took another clonazepam. Then I began to get bad cramping pains so, in a panic that I was about to have D, I took 2 Xanax, a diphenoxylate and 30mg codeine. Rather a potent cocktail!! but at least I got through the last 2 hours! I somehow have to learn to relax and not rely on drugs though, as I'm running out. GPs in UK won't prescribe benzodiazipines so I have to wait till my friend goes abroad to get some.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you get Lomotil OTC in this country?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think so, but I guess GPs can prescribe it (if u find an understanding one)!My friend gets it over-counter in UAE but she's not going there again till xmas


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sukie- id try not to take beta-blockers if you can help it, seriously.Instead of beta blockers i take "valerian" every night and it calms me down...Maybe you could try that?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried valerian for a while when I had insomnia, it didn't help me sleep but maybe it would help me relax in seminars... I'll give it a go. Guess I'd need a high dose though- how much is safe to take? I've been trying to get hold of kava-kava liquid extract (another herbal anti-anxiety drug) but nowhere seems to sell it now. I'd like to not take benzos but they r the only thing that gets me thru seminars, as they relax muscle spasm in the bowel as well. I know they're addictive and cause tolerance but there seems to be no alternative drug. The biggest problem is the seminars are 3 hours long and my anxiety level just keeps on rising.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

As valerian is herbal remedy, so you can't really OD on it (I thinK!)But the recommended dose is no more than 3 a day. But I'd start low are work up. So one a day before bed or something. Ask a homeopath, or someone who works with the herbal rememdies a lot and they should be able to help.But what *I* am doing is one before bed, to see if it calms me. If in a week or so, or whatever, it doesn't then I will go up to 2 a day. They come in different strengths so its trial and error.Sorry i can't hekp more!Nikki


----------



## 20402 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am so glad to see that others are in the same situation as me. I too have just started university in London and my IBS is giving me bad diarhea in the mornings. So much so that it panics me so much that I will mess myself sometimes I cannot leave the house. I have been put on colpermin and prozac by the doctor. I am also going through CBT councelling to try and help with anxiety problems that seem to set my IBS off. Most mornings the only way I can get out the house is if I take anti-diarhea tablets. It can't be good for my tummy to be taking them all the time surely?


----------



## Starr (Oct 14, 2006)

> quote:As valerian is herbal remedy, so you can't really OD on it (I thinK!)


Please note: anything that is "good" for you if taken in too large a dose will do "harm." I have been certified as a medicinal herbologist--so PLEASE do not take anything without checking with your doctor to be certain of contraindications--any herb can cause problems with other medications you are taking, they can cause them to stop working, or they can cause a boosting effect. Valerian is not only very strong, it is addictive. It should be taken with great caution. Just FYI.Starr


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I got through my first week of seminars, but only just!The first day I had cramps + D before leaving home, so I took a Diphenoxylate and assumed it would work. When i got to uni I suddenly had agonizing cramps AGAIN and was on the loo for half an hour with more D. I took 2 Immodium, 2 Codiene phosphate, 2 Propranalol and 4mg of Diazepam, and made it through the 3-hour seminar.Today almost exactly the same thing happened! I was ready to leave (having had a normal BM) when the spasms struck and I had a major attack of D. I took Immodium and Propranalol and hoped for the best. The cramps started again while I was IN the seminar, so I quickly took 3 Codeines and 2 Xanax, and luckily they eased off.It makes me so panicky thinking I'm about to have D all the time. I'm worried about taking so many meds but I don't see an alternative.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, i should have got back to you about PM's.Click the "Go" button at the top of screen, go into personal zone and then click on private messenging. I see you eventually got benzo's; obviously you need to restrict there use to an absolute minimum as they are VERY addictive. You can get lomotil in OTC form under the name of "Dymotil." The pharmacy will have to ususally order it in as its been replaced by loperamide on the shelves these days. It usually will be avaliable next day if you request it from the pharmacy in the morning. If it works then i see no reason why a doc would refuse you Lomotil.DO NOT TRY TO GET CONTROLLED DRUGS INTO THE UK THROUGH A FRIEND OR OTHERWISE! Both of you could be prosecuted; with the current penalties you could end up explaining your dietary requirments to a prison governor if you do.Theat includes benzo-diazapines and other drugs like motofen. I have included a link to the offical list below: Controlled Drugs List Under the Medicines Act on 1968: You can import drugs into the uk if the folowing are met: 
Is not a controlled substance
Has been perscribed by a registered doctor in country of origin. (Customs usually require a copy of the Px to be enclosed with the meds, otherwise they will probably sieze the shipment till it can be verified as perscribed.)
Is for personal use only.
Is no more than a 90-day supply.
 If you are having problems with your doc, you could always get help from the UK IbsnetworkThey have a very good helpline staffed by professional IBS nurses. There is also a self managment programme which is excellent: IBSNETWORK SMP I hope this helps you in some way, IBS sufferers have a hard enough time as it is without losing vital parts of their education to it.Best Regards,Oliver Gee.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Oliver,I didn't realise it was illegal to bring benzos in from abroad. I first discovered them when my friend from UAE gave me some of her oxazepam to calm me down- she had them in her medical kit as they are OTC there. She brought me some other benzos when she went home to see her family. Fortunately (or unfortunately?) I only have 1 sheet of each, so I have to ration them.I've been told that only psychiatrists can precribe clonazepam and Xanax in UK. I'm in a catch-22 situation as psychiatric referrals here are only for urgent cases.I'm amazed to see codeine is on the controlled drugs list! This is my lifesafer. I buy it OTC as co-codamol (mixed with paracetamol) and the doc prescribes limited numbers of 30mg codeine tablets. To be honest I would rather be addicted to codeine/benzos than have this pain and anxiety every day.The IBS Management site's good. Also I didn't realize Lomotil can be got from pharmacy- I'm going to order some straight away!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

RE: Valerian.My GP recommended this and told me it was a) Not addictive.







You can't OD on it and C.) Doesn't mess with other drugs (although clearly, you should probably check this, as you don't want to take a sedative and THEN take this cos youd be asleep).I would rather trust a doctor with 7 years training than a homeopath or herbalist that has had 3 years or less or none.Nikki


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Thats no problem at all Sukie; Im happy to help.With regards to otc lomotil (called Dymotil.) The pack only has 1 blister sheet (20 tabs.) They are exactly the same in dose as perscription lomotil however. Pharmacies usually charge about Â£5 a pack!!!Obviously some pharmacies can be reluctant to order it in when they have a metric tonne of loperamide on their shelves these days; they also seem to want people with other medications or conditions to go through there doctor.I can't condone deceit but I have had to "tread carefully" before. Ironically its been essential as my DR's surgery frequently mess up my repeat perscription leaving me without any choice to get my meds from another source in an emergency.If i went without taking it, I would end up in hospital having rehydration therapy. This however causes no concern at the surgery. Even though I need my medication that I ordered promptly at their specified time. They refuse to give me an appointment to fix their own mistake. I often find the legal (entirely legit and registered) uk travel pharmacies are a better source. As they accept orders for general "stocking up" purposes:Travel PharmSome of the people on here are very against the use of online pharmacies, but UK ones only sell OTC medicine and are usually sub-companies of high-street chemists anyway.Best of luck,mr_colt


----------

